# Perch Lines - Photo



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Perch are full of color and most of all can be fun to catch during a good day of ice fishing...

[siteimg]3234[/siteimg]


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

yes indeed.. now you just need to pm me where you caught those guys :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They tasted even better then they looked.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the fish :beer: looks like fun


----------

